# S&W 4513TSW, 4563TSW, And 4566TSW...



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

Anyone own or shot any of these? What'cha think of 'em?:smt068 

Tom


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

The answer to the first question is not yet.

The answer to the second is that I wish I could rectify the answer to the first question.


----------



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

Everything I've read about these (which is admittedly limited) is highly positive. They seem to be either very underrated or unfamiliar to most handgun users. Check out the comments on the Handgun Reviews website. I would like to know more about these. 

Tom


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have held a few but never fired any. I was trying to talk the wife into one to replace her old Mauser for ccw. After all she has carried that Mauser for over 25 years. What's she buy but a full size SS 1911/45. Go figure???
I think they are a little high priced for todays market. My cents.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've tried to like the S&W metal frames semi-autos - but, they don't seem to stay in my hand well. The hogue grip may make them feel better - but w/ the plastic wrap around grip they come w/, it always feels like they are about to fall out of my hand... Maybe its just me...


----------



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't know, there just doesn't seem to be many of the S&W TSW's out there. What little I've read was very positive, but now I'm thinking more along the lines of a S&W 1911SC. I shot a Dan Wesson Commander Classic Bobtail yesterday and really liked it but I'm concerned that it, like the S&W TSW's, is not a well known gun and this could present problems if selling it would become necessary. The S&W 1911's are a little more familiar to handgunners and might be a little easier to sell or trade. JMHO.

Tom


----------

